# Fin de contrats



## Anasthasiamt (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je me sépare de mon assistante maternelle et je rencontre des problèmes avec la fin de contrat, je suis un peu perdue avec ce que nous devons lui verser. 
Au niveau du salaire comment sa se passe? Les contrats s'arrête le 10 août et l'autre le 12 août.
Et au niveau des CP, nous avons payer ceux jusqu'à 31 mai 2022. La nounou vient de prendre une semaine là, que nous lui devons. Mais on calcule cela comment?
Et quelles autre indemnités on doit lui verser svp?
Nous sommes en année incomplète 
Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour

A quelle date on commencer les contrats ?


----------



## Anasthasiamt (14 Août 2022)

21/10/21 pour l'un avec un contrat à 18,38h / semaine. 
11/01/21 pour le deuxième avec un contrat à 50h/ semaine


----------



## Lijana (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
il va vous falloir faire une régularisation d'heures.


----------



## Lijana (14 Août 2022)

> La nounou vient de prendre une semaine là, que nous lui devons. Mais on calcule cela comment?


Si vous avez payé le cp payé acquis du 11/01/21 AU 31/05/22, ce qui vous reste à lui payer à la fin du contrat est les ICCP.
pour savoir combien de jours elle à acquis vous faites comme vous avez fait? pour les calculs de CP des années précédentes. Vous comptabilisez les semaines travaillées du 1er juin/22 au 12 ou 10 (selon l'enfant) et en comptant la semaine cp acquis qu'elle vient de prendre.
vous divisez par 4 et multiplier par 2,5. Cela vous donnera les jours pour les ICCP


----------



## Lijana (14 Août 2022)

> Et quelles autre indemnités on doit lui verser svp?


vous devez faire une* régularisatio*n, peut être qu'elle à fait plus d'heures de ce qu'elle était payé. Cela va dépendre de si les semaines d'absence on était déjà prise ou pas.

*Régularisation *
Calculer les* ICCP
c*alculer les* ind de licenciement = 1/80 *de tous les salaires* bruts* qu'elle à perçu durante toute la période 
calculer le *dernier salaire avec CCC*
puis ind d'entretien et repas si repas fourni par l'assmat


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Août 2022)

Voilà vous avez toutes les infos 

Avec une fin de contrat le 10 et le 12  tout ses calculs aurait déjà dû être fait et tous les papiers remis à votre Assmat le 10 et le 12


----------

